# [SOLVED] Ubuntu DVD Player??



## snglnluvnit (Aug 5, 2009)

am looking for a media player that will play dvd's.. I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10 and the movie player Totem??? says I need to download the appropriate plugins... how do I do this.. or is there an alternative.. I downloaded and installed VLC but it does not work either... thanks Scott


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Ubuntu DVD Player??*

Usually the issue has to do with applicable CODEC's being installed. Google dvd codec linux and see the results.


----------



## wulfgarpro (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Ubuntu DVD Player??*

sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras

wulfgarpro.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Ubuntu DVD Player??*

Hi,

Here is a link to what wulfgarpro is talking about. You might have to change a couple of the numbers because newer versions of programs have come out, but that is it.

Cheers!


----------



## snglnluvnit (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Ubuntu DVD Player??*

Hey thanks people I really appreciated the help.. both work now.. so I am good to go til the next question arises.. Scott


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Glad everything worked out for you. I marked this as solved for you. Come back whenever you have a question.


----------

